# citroen relay rear door hinges



## bigee (Oct 5, 2006)

The bottom rear door hinges on my citroen van conversion have succumed to the common problem of seizing up. Has anyone successfully managed to free the hinges on their van or will they have to be replaced, and how did you free them up? Is the corner bumper easy to remove to access the bolts? The door panel has started to show cracks due to the tight hinges so needs to be sorted a s a p. Many thanks.


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

I've never done this on a Citroen but I have on other cars. If the usual WD40 followed by oil won't free them off then you need to apply some heat. The only way to do this of course is to remove them from the van to prevent damaging the surrounding paint. 

I use a blow torch to heat them up, but you could use the oven on a high setting, and once they're hot enough you will probably see water starting to bubble at the joints. At this point you ideally need a vice and a pair of mole grips, but you haven't got these then you will have to devise another way of gripping them, and keep working them and applying oil until they're free.

They will of course probably need a lick of paint afterwards.


----------



## bigee (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah, ive tried all kinds of oil but have had no effect. Looks like they're going to have to come off which i didn't really want to do. I'll give the oven a try though, thanks for that.


----------

